# Tips for Boards...



## The Conqueror (Feb 28, 2010)

Hi friends,
Class X Board exams are just a few days away and I need some tips n tricks..I heard that CBSE is very lenient in giving marks..is it true ? has anyone got more marks than expectations ? I got around 88-92 overall percentage in my pre boards and school exams..How much should I expect? I have solved previous yr papers and it seems that they are solely based on NCERT textbooks only esp. Mathematics. Lastly, can you give me some tips for social science?


----------



## Joker (Feb 28, 2010)

study hard,be to the point,and give ur best. dont get scared.

board exams of class X are like just-another-exam.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 28, 2010)

Have a good sleep before the exam. Not too less. Class X boards is actually a joke, you'll find zat soon enough


----------



## thewisecrab (Feb 28, 2010)

^^
+1

Real tests start in 12th (with other exams, not boards) and it gets tougher then on (going by my cousin's words)

Still all the best to OP  Dont take it too lightly, but dont relax too much either. I bet you must be solving papers now. All you need now is confidence. Keep solving as many papers as you can (model papers, not too many previous years papers) 

Sleep really well before a paper. Really. I slept for 5 hrs in 3 days for my 10th boards and it too me about a week to get rid of the hangover. It was during the last few exams, so didnt effect my papers, but really, looking back now, it was real stupid of me to do that. 

These are general tips, not specific to CBSE. So you might want to look up on the solving papers point. I'm in 12th now (ISC ie. ICSE) and I'm doing roughly the same.

I'm a nervous prick now, my boards start on 3rd too and I go between spells of awesome calmness to pure panic. Sigh


----------



## Faun (Feb 28, 2010)

^^you used to drink in 10th ?


----------



## thewisecrab (Feb 28, 2010)

^^
arre no . .

By hangover I mean it took me a week to get my regular sleeping rhythm back . .


----------



## The Conqueror (Feb 28, 2010)

Thank you all 4 ur suggestions...though every1 at school esp. the teachers are scaring us a lot...as if therz an earthquake!!..and Social sc. is boring subject, but thanks to grades,I should be able to manage A1...

---------- Post added at 10:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:48 PM ----------




thewisecrab said:


> ^^
> I'm a nervous prick now, my boards start on 3rd too and I go *between spells of awesome calmness to pure panic.* Sigh


Exactly the same feeling here


----------



## comp@ddict (Mar 1, 2010)

1. Study NCERT (solved examples for Maths)
2. Solve no more than 2 year old papers, rest are USELESS
3. DO not get hooked to any STUPID guide book like ULIKE, tell you, u'll hate them after you see the question paper
4. Study hard, Play harder. Yes, play, not on the computer, but Physical Activity. I played every day (football) except the day before the exam during my boards. It refreshes ur mind.

5. Teachers...well I wont say anything about them, just that, it's all the same, everywhere.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 1, 2010)

kanjar said:


> ^^you used to drink in 10th ?


  ....


----------



## Faun (Mar 1, 2010)

thewisecrab said:


> ^^
> arre no . .
> 
> By hangover i mean it took me a week to get my regular sleeping rhythm back . .






comp@ddict said:


> ...
> 4. *study hard, play harder. Yes, play, not on the computer, but physical activity. I played every day (football) except the day before the exam during my boards. It refreshes ur mind.*
> 
> ...


qft.............


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 1, 2010)

comp@ddict said:


> 1. Study NCERT (solved examples for Maths)
> 2. Solve no more than 2 year old papers, rest are USELESS
> 3. DO not get hooked to any STUPID guide book like ULIKE, tell you, u'll hate them after you see the question paper
> 4. Study hard, Play harder. Yes, play, not on the computer, but Physical Activity. I played every day (football) except the day before the exam during my boards. It refreshes ur mind.
> ...


1. Yes this time even for SSt. I am only sticking to NCERT only.
2.Yes since they are outta syllabus...I agree no point on prev.year papers 
3. What about S.Chand ref.book ? Would it help for science ? I mean, the concepts are crystal clear though they do elaborate the unnecessary clutter.
4. Unfortunately, none of my friends are allowed to "play" since the past week coz of board exams. How can I play football/cricket *alone*? Their parents are not liberal and force them to study. Not the case here,infact I go for morning and evening walk at least.

Also suggest me some good movies which would refresh me


----------

